# Ford5000 power steering leaks



## redneck_brad (Apr 29, 2013)

Its leaking behind the arm coming out of the steering box under the fuel tank. I was told it's just a O ring gone had. Is this so and is it a hard fix? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

I've attached two power steering gear diagrams for a Ford 5000. The seal you have leaking is a pitman shaft lip seal. As you can see, it shouldn't be a major job. You probably need a shop manual in case a question arises. This gearbox normally takes gear oil. One problem that you may encounter is a groove worn in the pitman shaft where the seal seats, making it difficult to obtain a seal.

Before replacing the seals, I suggest that you try either John Deere corn head grease or New Holland pourable high EP grease in the gearbox. These are acceptable lubes for vintage Ford steering gear boxes. Many guys are taking this approach. The idea is that the grease will not leak out where the gear oil does.


----------



## Jake Griffiths (Aug 31, 2020)

redneck_brad said:


> Its leaking behind the arm coming out of the steering box under the fuel tank. I was told it's just a O ring gone had. Is this so and is it a hard fix? Thanks for any help.


Did you get this resolved? I am considering to buy a 5000 and it seems to have a similar issue, and don't want to replace the entire assembly.


----------

